
FISA Court Orders FBI to Start Cleaning Up Its Carter Page Surveillance Mess - loveme
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20200127/19302343811/fisa-court-orders-fbi-to-start-cleaning-up-carter-page-surveillance-mess.shtml
======
tropo
FISA warrants extend two steps removed from the target. Consider what this
means for the Carter Page warrant:

1\. can spy on Carter Page

2\. can spy on anybody who communicated with Carter Page

3\. can spy on anybody who communicated with anybody who communicated with
Carter Page

If a person exists who communicated with both Carter Page and Donald Trump,
then the warrant allows spying on Donald Trump. It is nearly certain that such
a person exists.

At the same time this was going on, restrictions on dissemination of the
unredacted information were greatly reduced. The information was being put
into briefings delivered to large numbers of people.

